# Paint Creek



## troutmaster

hockeymania2 said:


> Wow! Size 6 or 8 on the streamers? What size trout do you usually get with that size of a streamer?


It depends, you'd be surprised how aggressive trout can be. I've had 5-8" inch fish chase a size 6 or 8 streamer. On pc I catch them mostly from 9-16 inches on those sized streamers and a few 16+ if I'm lucky.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hockeymania2

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> i use streamers in sizes 2 to 8 in PC. i catch fish that arent much bigger than my fly sometimes. you would be surprised how agressive browns can be


That's great to know, I might just have to see if I have any luck with streamer fishing this year then. It sounds like a blast!


----------



## jaytothekizzay

I normally fish my 7' 4 weight cane rod with small nymphs, on opening day on the Paint.Its kind of become a tradition of mine. However with the higher water we have I'm gonna breakout the big guns... Sink-tip with streamers.

You are probably right TroutMaster, a sink tip is probably not neccesary on P.C. But over the last few years, swinging on the larger northern Michigan rivers, I've kinda gotten accustomed to it.

I like to throw less heavily weighted streamers with the sink-tip line

Do you guys ever throw pine squirrel streamers, like the Slumpbuster and its varients on P.C.? I used to throw a lot of wooly buggers, until I was turned onto pine squirrel. I find them to outfish Woolys, for me anyways on smaller streams.

Swing, Jerk strip, Set... Fish On!!! LOL!

Here is my goto Paint Creek pattern. 4-8 is the size I usually fish on P.C.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I looked at the creek today. It is high and fast but water is clear. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hockeymania2

Any reports so far on opening day? I'm so anxious to get done with school to fish Wednesday:bouncy:


----------



## schmidmike

Went 1-3 on the creek today, caught and released my personal best so far for PC. Lost a couple lures too, and got scratched up bushwhacking. All in all a good day of fishing.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

There seem to be more larger sized fish this year. I got my personal best on PC monday


----------



## FishonRon

Had a nice afternoon on PC yesterday. Caught 4 browns in about 30 minutes, 3 small and one 14 inches. I was dead drifting a BH Prince with a Scud trailer. the small ones all hit the prince and the larger one the scud. Water level looked perfect. Fun times.


----------



## troutmaster

Anything hatching yet? Caddis flies should be pretty close with the warmer weather. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

No caddis yet. I saw a few fish rising today.looked like olives. It was early when I saw the bugs being taken


----------



## FishonRon

Nothing hatching when I was there Troutmaster. Didn't see any surface feeding at all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Saw a few caddis friday afternoon.. no risers though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutmaster

Ok, thank you. I was out yesterday afternoon and saw several little guys eating something tiny. Most likely midges.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Going to be giving it a try tomorrow anyone else gonna be hittin it up ? Any advise would be appreciated 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyfisher4life1

Going out on Friday, I will report my findings. Good Luck to anyone who goes out!


----------



## MichiganAngling

This is not me but my friends personal best on the creek it was 2 years ago. He is getting it mounted. Sorry its so blurry that's because its a picture of a picture of a newspaper.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Maverick1

Had a good day out Wednesday am.


----------



## MichiganAngling

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## olin1017

I have been going out almost everyday after work around 6-7pm. I am hooking into tiny brown trout (5-7inches). Its still fun to just be out there and atleast catch something. I am usually fishing around the park in downtown Rochester. Small adams, caddis, and small black dry flies have been producing for me toward the end of the day when the sun is going down. I am going back out this evening exploring some new sections up river!


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Try streamers.... may not get as many strikes, but the suze of fish should increase

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiney

Nice!!!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## twohats

Not 100% sure if its the exact same one that smoked that smolt I had on a nymph (see previous posting on this thread to catch up), But man alot of hard work went into this one. Figures it would be the day when I only stop by to make a few cast.

Heres the imitator I tied that did the trick, I think the dropping water levels helped me today.










I'm so stoked right now. 









25" Paint Creek Brown Trout[/QUOTE]

Congrats on a Super brown from a little creek. Fantastic !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishmastaZERO

What's the closest place to buy tippet around Rochester?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganAngling

The only place I've found it is white river fly shop in bass pro shop, that's where I buy mine at least 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Bass Pro is the nearest "fly shop". I'm kind of partial to Orvis in Royal Oak though. Those of you that know me understand why.


----------



## jaytothekizzay

I use 4 lb. Vanish floro, from walmart

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## french_guy

AWPREEFKEEPER said:


> I spent a couple hours out there those morning/afternoon, sorry small where I fished, have no idea how anyone could use a fly rod. Unless you just reach to the hole and drag/strip through it.
> That being said I used s 5'6" ultra light with spinners. For s lot of chaser, if I woulda gone down in tackle I'm sure some of the 3-4" would have been caught. Found a hole with a couple big er guys were but couldn't get them to hold on, chased 3 different colors and types .
> Was fun, but just BUSY... cars and people everywhere, not my bag, but if the fish are there I may be able to deal with the people.... especial if the alternative is 2 hr car ride.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Which spinners do you use (size, color, specific reference?)
Thanks


----------



## bornforsurvival

Hello,
I'll be in the Lake Orion area this weekend, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any good places to fish the Paint Creek? Any places you could fish from shore? My 9 yo sister in law might be coming along and it'd be fun to put her on some trout.
Thanks


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Paint creek can be tough fishing this time of year... I suggest going early in the morning or right before dark

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Pretty tough today no sizeable fish caught a a dozen or so steelie smolts one at least 12in only 3 small browns saw a weasel by the library scared the sheeet outta me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyfisher4life1

FishmastaZERO said:


> Pretty tough today no sizeable fish caught a a dozen or so steelie smolts one at least 12in only 3 small browns saw a weasel by the library scared the sheeet outta me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Saw three at the park like a week ago. All I had in my mind was I wonder how much their fur goes for lol. What were you using?


----------



## FishmastaZERO

I was euro nymphing with a 2 fly setup black and red copper john and a rainbow warrior

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyfisher4life1

FishmastaZERO said:


> I was euro nymphing with a 2 fly setup black and red copper john and a rainbow warrior
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Euro nymphing sounds interesting.. what exactly is this? I went like a week ago one brown on a dry.


----------



## everlast108

Also you can get some tippet from gander mountain on hall road (m59) and schoenherr. They don't have the largest selection, usually just scientific angler. Closer than bass pro and orvis.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## everlast108

Figure with how much fishing goes on at paint creek and Clinton river that someone would open a bait and tackle indowntown Rochester. Not to mention Stoney creek too.


----------



## FishmastaZERO

There used to be a orvis shop in rochester ....but its jus not a destination fishary ..you can only sell so much crap to locals before they have it all I guess ..... and flyfisher its pretty much tight line nymphing with a few add ons ...I use a sighter made of neon backing to track and detect takes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

And also insanely long leaders usually no shorter than 10 ft with 2or 3 flies first fly . (Point fly) unweighted second( anchor fly) heaviest fly in the setup .then another off that ...I do not tie off the hook bends ...I tie longer tags off my surgeons knots to attach flys to ...google it ..its a very good nymphing technique

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bornforsurvival

Checked out paint creek for the first time today...right around Clarkston Rd, both above and below it (found one hole but it had nothing but gills)

Checked out the park in Lake Orion, saw a small rainbow and a ton of gills. And then a place along the Paint Creek Trail, found a nice hole about 3.5 feet deep right along the road, ended up catching 4 very small browns and a few panfish. Did see a larger brown and also a nice carp, but no action. I DID catch a 5" brown on a slug!

I am hoping to check out the Paint closer to Rochester tomorrow.


----------



## flyfisher4life1

FishmastaZERO said:


> And also insanely long leaders usually no shorter than 10 ft with 2or 3 flies first fly . (Point fly) unweighted second( anchor fly) heaviest fly in the setup .then another off that ...I do not tie off the hook bends ...I tie longer tags off my surgeons knots to attach flys to ...google it ..its a very good nymphing technique
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I will definitely google it, thanks!


----------



## DJHTroutHunter

troutmaster said:


> Streamers have their time on PC. It's usually great after rain when the water is high and stained. There's really no need for a skink tip on PC in my opinion but I always use tungsten conehead wooly buggers or other weighted streamers size 6 or 8. I'll be fishing nearly exclusively streamers tomorrow and with the high water it should be good. Streamers dont need to get to the bottom when the fish are really aggressive. If the fish are less aggressive, try a slower retrieve or just let it swing through a run.
> 
> As for nymphing I always use bead head flies. For spring I use size 14-16 pheasant tails and hares ears and switch up to copper johns in the summer.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




I am pretty new to the fly fishing world. Literally caught the bug last year fishing the Rogue over in Rockford. My request is for some pics of some of these different flies that you are using and referring to... what streamers work for you on the Paint...what kind of wooly buggers... thanks for anything you are willing to share with a newbie... looking forward to exploring the Paint this spring/summer.


----------



## faceindisguise85

Iv had my best luck on the paint with a bead head caddis emerger 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DJHTroutHunter

faceindisguise85 said:


> Iv had my best luck on the paint with a bead head caddis emerger
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Do you sink that on a tail behind a streamer or just throw it on its own... thanks for the pic... that helps


----------



## faceindisguise85

DJHTroutHunter said:


> Do you sink that on a tail behind a streamer or just throw it on its own... thanks for the pic... that helps


Iv always just thrown them by themselve. I dont see why it wouldnt work fishing a nymph as a dropper behind a streamer like a wolly bugger. I use chartreuse color bead headed wolly buggers. As I think someone else said I only use bead headed flies or weighted flies. If I dont see any fish rising that means they are most likly feeding just below the surface so its important to get the fly down to the strike zone. I always work downstream and just let my fly dangle in the current. I get lots of strikes that way. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sykessta

I don't really fly fish. So I was wondering what kind of baits or lures work for browns if im using a regular pole?


----------



## faceindisguise85

sykessta said:


> I don't really fly fish. So I was wondering what kind of baits or lures work for browns if im using a regular pole?


For starters Paint Creek is an artifical lure only river. So all baits are off the table. I've never tackled the paint, no pun intended, with spinning gear. If I was, I would probably start with a small mepps spinner. I'm sure someone else can chime in with what works for spinning gear. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the rapids

faceindisguise85 said:


> For starters Paint Creek is an artifical lure only river. So all baits are off the table. I've never tackled the paint, no pun intended, with spinning gear. If I was, I would probably start with a small mepps spinner. I'm sure someone else can chime in with what works for spinning gear.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Actually, only a part of the river is artificial only. Please read the regulations booklet.


Paint Creek
(Oakland County) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.: Fishing Season: last Sat. in Apr.  Sep. 30 for all trout; Possession Season: last Sat. in Apr.  Sep. 30 for all trout; Tackle: artificial lures only; Daily Possession Limit: 2 trout; Size Limits: minimum size limit: all trout  14. Mileage: 5.0 miles.


The rest of the stream is a "type 1" stream and open to all methods (including bait).


I'd recommend crankbaits or marabou/rabbit hair jigs.


----------



## faceindisguise85

Counting down the days til trout season


----------



## FishmastaZERO

We got alot of days to go smh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## linden

what happened to all the rainbow trout in the clinton ? there 1000 of them a month ago and now .....zip


----------



## Paint man

Holy thread bump. Anyway, a lot probably got caught and the rest likely booked it to paint creek or spread out. There is another trib closer to auburn hills I know they like to go to also. Just a guess.


----------



## Jager Pro

everlast108 said:


> Figure with how much fishing goes on at paint creek and Clinton river that someone would open a bait and tackle indowntown Rochester. Not to mention Stoney creek too.


A new Orvis store just opened up in the Village off of Adams road last week.


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER

Ugg why can't there be more "mom and pops" shops :-(


----------



## Jager Pro

AWPREEFKEEPER said:


> Ugg why can't there be more "mom and pops" shops :-(


Rent. Places like The Village and other popular shopping areas have really high rent and businesses (even long standing businesses) fold, obviously there are other factors but rent seems to be a big reason why large companies are king.


----------



## chuckinduck

Orvis couldn't make it the last time they were there. There stuff is for the most part overpriced and not worth the price tag it demands. Fly shops have a tough time making it even in prime areas like grayling. The fly factory was a great example.


----------



## Paint man

Orvis will probably do better there than in royal oak at least. No fly fishing going on there at all.


----------



## Jager Pro

I know I'll stop in there a few times this summer.


----------



## chuckinduck

Paint man said:


> Orvis will probably do better there than in royal oak at least. No fly fishing going on there at all.



Orvis already failed once in Rochester as did the old fly shop in downtown Rochester. The flyshop in lake Orion along with Colton bay outfitters in AA lasted maybe 4-5 years before shutting down. I'm sensing a pattern. Fly fishing is such a niche market that it's almost impossible to make it work unless you're location is situated on a prime river. It takes a lot of marabou and dubbing to keep the lights on. Lol.


----------



## Paint man

True, most people aren't spending a ton of money each time they go and they don't serve a massive volume of customers like bass pro or field and stream. I know I'll still be going to field and stream. I just can't understand how the royal oak store is staying open.


----------



## chuckinduck

Paint man said:


> True, most people aren't spending a ton of money each time they go and they don't serve a massive volume of customers like bass pro or field and stream. I know I'll still be going to field and stream. I just can't understand how the royal oak store is staying open.



Clothing and house decor.


----------



## Paint man

I get it now lol


----------



## chuckinduck

DLHirst said:


> There is a huge hex hatch on Lake Saint Clair - we just call 'em fish flies down here. It's not really about cool clear water - they are burrowing nymphs which need lots of silty areas in which to live for a year or two before hatching. The Clinton provides some areas like that, but not so much the Paint. The mayflies were swarming over the grassy areas on the point of Metrobeach fishing area last weekend. Literally 6 or more per square foot! Saw some pike hitting the surface for them. Even one big carp rolled up there, but I am not certain that is what he was feeding on.



Are those true hex flies? I thought the actual hexagenia limbata only laid there eggs into moving water such as rivers and creeks? I knew they got a mayfly hatch but thought it was just a different type of mayfly.


----------



## bornforsurvival

Planning on hitting up the Paint Creek today or tomorrow towards Lake Orion. Any hatches going on specifically?

Thanks


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Always a few caddis coming off and streamers will produce with these water levels


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> No, actually in the summer there are barely any there. Since you're not really suppose to mention specific spots anything further north is usually referred to as upstream. The park is pretty well known so it's not a big deal to mention it. Also if I find a good spot outside of the park I'm definitely not giving it away, but there aren't really any secret areas in the park so you hear about it more.


I only Fish the park and that's where I have all my success...


----------



## DLHirst

chuckinduck said:


> Are those true hex flies? I thought the actual hexagenia limbata only laid there eggs into moving water such as rivers and creeks? I knew they got a mayfly hatch but thought it was just a different type of mayfly.


Yes, those are hexagenia limbata, or at least, SOME of them are. I saw three different species? of mayfiles at their peak when we were fishing LSC a few weeks back. This article mentions them specifically:

http://lakestclairflyfishing.com/fly_fishing_smallmouth_bass_michigan.html


----------



## Syndicate

I think it's cool to see other teens getting into fly fishing I know of 2 other guys that are into paint too. (Paint man, and smeags)


----------

